# SARMS: Liquid vs Capsule, Which Is Better?



## AlexTim (Mar 3, 2018)

The effectiveness of liquids vs capsule SARMS is not really up for debate, as they both contain the exact same substances.
So which one you would prefer for muscle mass, cutting and bulking, for muscle strength?


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 3, 2018)

neither, sarms are ghey


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2018)

Neither, SARMS are ghey.


----------



## IHI (Mar 3, 2018)

I gave my wife SARMS years back when we met to help choke down my fat weiner


----------



## itismethebee (Mar 3, 2018)

****in Brutal


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 3, 2018)

SARMS are less effective then a head of iceberg lettuce for muscle gains...


----------



## Seeker (Mar 3, 2018)

I like lettuce on my sammich


----------



## IHI (Mar 3, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I like lettuce on my sammich



I like lettuce because it doesn’t digest and makes my turds look festive, like my bowels are trying to 5 star my poop


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2018)

I've found liquid and crystal to flush equally well down the toilet.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2018)

As u can see they are not miracle workers but I’d go liquid.  

Shake the piss out of it before each dose.


----------

